# 3 point lift question



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

I recently acquired a 1944 2N. When PTO in engaged (running a mower deck) the lift works as should. But when I lift the deck and disengage PTO the lift bleeds down. Which means I need to drive tractor with the mower blades spinning (PTO engaged) while I'm moving from one place to another. Is this normal operation? Thanks for any info.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 19442N, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Your hydraulic pump works only when the PTO is engaged. And your lift bleeds down because of internal leakage. Virtually all lifts bleed down, the rate of descent depends upon the severity of the leakage. You will have to disconnect your PTO shaft to maintain lift function for moving from one place to another.


----------



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks sixbales. So if I'm using a plow or disc I'll need to do the same? Leave the PTO engaged to maintain lift when moving place to place?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yes. That's just how they were built back in the day. I suppose they didn't want the hydraulic pump running full time?? For whatever reason, the PTO has to be running for the pump/lift to work.


----------



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks again. Next question. When the PTO is engaged, with no implement attached, (no load on output shaft) and while I'm in gear moving forward. I'm hearing a ratcheting/clicking sound at the output shaft. Not a gear grinding sound. More like a sloppy gear. Also when I have the mower deck attached and attempt to cut tall grass the PTO will disengage. Are these related? I did a quick read on another forum were they say to wrap a bungy cord around the lever but that's not my style. Sorry for all the question. Right now I'm in the middle of replacing a cracked intake/exhaust. No broken studs!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You may have a bad bearing on the PTO shaft. Check the PTO shaft to see if you can move it in & out (end play) any appreciable amount.

It is a fairly easy job to pull the PTO shaft on your tractor. Drain the rear end fluid or park the tractor on a downhill slope. Tie the PTO shift lever in the engaged position. Remove 4 housing bolts holding the PTO in place and slide it out. Check the splined end for damage. Replace the bearing if its bad, and replace the shaft seal and housing gasket.

See attached parts diagrams.


----------

